# Standard für das erstellen von XML?



## F4llen4ngel (9. Jun 2010)

Hallo!

Zum Thema XML und Java findet sich so dermaßen viel im Netz, das es wirklich schwer wird hier den Überblick zu behalten ...

Kann mir jmd. von euch den "Standard" nennen, wie man am einfachsten XML Dateien mit Java erstellen kann und ggf. nen Link dazu wo man sich ein kurzes Beispiel anschauen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## musiKk (9. Jun 2010)

Also _einen_ Standard gibt es nicht. Es gibt verschiedene Anforderungen und verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die diesen Anforderungen mehr oder weniger gerecht werden. Zu einer ähnlichen Frage habe ich schonmal eine Zusammenfassung geschrieben.


----------



## Daniel_L (9. Jun 2010)

Das Kapitel in der Java-Insel ist ganz gut: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 15 Die eXtensible Markup Language (XML)
Ich persönlich verwende JDOM (JDOM), was ich ganz brauchbar finde.


----------



## oldshoe (10. Jun 2010)

Ich nehme auch meist JDOM.
Zum Überblick kann ich auch XML, JAXP, StAX, SAX, DOM und JDOM mit Java empfehlen.

Wenns kein XML, aber dafür ein direktes Mappen in Objekten sein soll. JYaml - Yaml library for the Java language Kein großes Parsen, kein ständiges open...stream


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2010)

Eclipse Modeling - EMF - Home


----------

